
Ask HN: I have some side-project ideas. What do you think I should work on? - nathan_f77
I&#x27;ve just finished working on a little iPhone game. It was a great learning experience, but otherwise mostly a failure. I can&#x27;t say I&#x27;m surprised though, since it&#x27;s not that good, and I didn&#x27;t put in a huge amount of effort (less than one month). It was still very fun to work on, and I had fun writing the app store description. [1]<p>Right now I&#x27;m looking for a new side project idea, and I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;m very good at working on the right thing. I tend to gravitate towards stupid jokes [2], or things that are very easy and quick to build. Or affiliate sites [3] (and they wouldn&#x27;t approve my Amazon affiliate ID).<p>* [1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;boopsboopsswoops.com<p>* [2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;whattypeofanimalareyou.com&#x2F;<p>* [3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youshouldbuythese.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;ve written down a few of my ideas over the last few months, and it would be great if I could get some of your feedback so that I can figure out what to work on.<p>Here&#x27;s a short summary of some ideas. This HN post is already too long, so I&#x27;ve put all the details in a Google Doc: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1jE9YBu66gozEkAIEmmPVYVdH1lNYVJbQD8P4i95t9qQ&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing<p>1) A service that is a very high-level boilerplate&#x2F;kickstarter for side-projects and startup infrastructure.<p>2) A gallery for web and mobile screenshots that are generated during your CI test runs.<p>3) A mobile racing game (silly&#x2F;comedy).<p>4) A Virtual Reality dining experience.<p>5) Procedurally generating the entire population and history of a small town.<p>6) A mobile app that encourages people to do small amounts of fun exercise throughout the day.<p>I would love to hear any of your thoughts, including: &quot;all your ideas are bad and you should feel bad.&quot;
======
jventura
Yesterday I found this link here on HN:
[http://www.pretotyping.org/resources.html](http://www.pretotyping.org/resources.html)

If you have 2/3 hours available, check the free ebook, as it talks a bit about
testing ideas, etc..

------
jacalata
Which one do you have users for?

~~~
nathan_f77
I don't really have any users yet. I haven't even started working on most of
these ideas.

This iPhone game that I just made has about 300 installs, but those are just
spikes from some Reddit posts. I don't think it's going to get anywhere by
itself.

I've also been working on an iPhone app for skateboarding, which hovers around
20 daily active users, and 120 monthly active users.

~~~
jacalata
I mean "do you know a specific person who would use any of these"

~~~
nathan_f77
Oh right, no I don't personally know anyone who might use one of these
services. That's the main reason why I'm posting here, so that I don't waste
my time building something that no-one wants.

~~~
seekingcharlie
You have your answer. Find some users :)

